# A little bit of help.



## TheListenerAndWatcher (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello! I would like too where I can gather information about clothing, agriculture, food, weapons, and types of materials. I am trying too writer stories, but I want some of the characters to have exaggerated outfits(Kinda final fantasyish) but there are certain small details I am ignorant too. Is there any sites in particular you visit for research that may assist me?


----------



## theorphan (Jun 25, 2012)

Listner first off this is a great place to ask about those specific things.  Unfortunately I don't know much about them.  I can say google Cosplay.  A lot of sources will come up.  If you are looking for final fantasy you should be able to find a site that has info for you.  Also you repeatitively use too, when it should be to.  Just a helpful hint.


----------



## TheListenerAndWatcher (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks, I will just that. Hopefully it helps and I'll keep all that in mind. I know about the "too" problem as well.


----------

